# Removal of IUD from pelvis



## sjmccarl52 (Aug 11, 2010)

We have a patient that has a dislodged IUD that is in the pelvis.  This is confirmed by CT.  The physician is doing a diagnostic laparoscopy and removal of the IUD (foreign body???).  Any thoughts as to CPT code for this?  In the process of getting it authorized.  Thanks.


----------



## preserene (Aug 11, 2010)

Kindly give the operative procedural notes documented by the Physician like site of location of the  IUD, and the adjacent structures and whether it proceeded  on to laparotomy or needed adhesiolysis or extended procedures etc


----------



## preserene (Aug 11, 2010)

The removal of lodged or wandering IUD some where in the pelvis/organ/vasculature or impacted into important organs,makes it hard and risky procedure with lap alone because of its shape especially cu-T like IUD;t he site of its localization is improtant to know about the likely possibility of going for an exploratory laparotomy and procedures .
However if it was only a Lap diagnostic and surgical; i dont think  we can get a code from 57xxx series. As long as we do not find an appropriate code or if under process, could we assign *49329 and 49402*, with modifier 51 appended to it?
 Just a suggestion. If no, why not?


----------

